# is this columnaris/cottonmouth on a rainbow?



## Sergeant Dude (Mar 7, 2014)

I would go ahead and treat for it just to be safe, but after 3 years of working with fish I've noticed rainbows like to bash their faces on the bag during transit. We get rainbows in all the time with wounds on their mouths and they almost always recover.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Sergeant Dude said:


> I would go ahead and treat for it just to be safe, but after 3 years of working with fish I've noticed rainbows like to bash their faces on the bag during transit. We get rainbows in all the time with wounds on their mouths and they almost always recover.



Well thats a little re-assuring at least. Any advice on how to treat it without killing plants or shrimp or beneficial bacteria?


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like this isn't the first time for this fish. Half it's mouth seems to be missing. I'm not a big fan of salt treatment but rainbows are easy to catch and salt baths do work. Get your water as clean as possible also. Here's a link I found rather quickly, you can find ore googling columnaris.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/columnaris_disease.php


----------

